# OLD rare? Dr.pepper bottles



## aj0446 (May 15, 2011)

I found 3 of these in perfect shape in the dirt! haha i cant seem to find info on my exact bottle, on one side it says slanted " DR.Pepper and under it says "good for life!" And on the other side it has a big clock with 10,2,4 , can anyone tell me worth? or when it was made ? on the way bottom it says fairmont minn...


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

not rare, fairly common, maybe $1-10 depending on the town...


 http://completed.shop.ebay.com/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?rt=nc&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=pepper%2010%202%204&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283&_rdc=1


----------



## aj0446 (May 15, 2011)

well the town it is from,,,Fairmont minnesota is pretty small, so i hope that helps


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  aj0446
> 
> well the town it is from,,,Fairmont minnesota is pretty small, so i hope that helps


 You can find out by putting it on e-bay, or better yet post it in the Soda section and take offers....Jim[]


----------



## jays emporium (May 16, 2011)

That style bottle was used from 1934-1950.  The price quoted is correct.  There are multiples of these bottles on ebay all the time from different towns.  It would sell higher to someone that collects Minn bottles than to a Dr Pepper collector.  Ebay would be your best bet for finding someone who wants it.  They seldom bring over $10.
 Jay


----------



## dmagave (May 27, 2011)

painted labels would've phased this out by '40.i believe there was also one more embossed version after this with just the clock.despite it being a much older bottle,$10 is probably the high side.a number on the bottom to the right should date it 4 you(if it has one)


----------

